#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  [REQUEST] IHRDC Courses

## pikab00m

Hi! 
Could anyone provide IHRDC training courses? 
On their website you can only have a demo account, not showing too much. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 



Astonishing lectures!See More: [REQUEST] IHRDC Courses

----------

